# CC with BBS CH-R



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

The wait is finally over~!!! Just got them installed, took some quick pics with my phone.

Big Thanks to Eurocode Tuning :thumbup:.... w/o you guys my car would not be where it is now. :heart:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RickyRest (Oct 7, 2005)

Those wheels are pure perfection.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear god those are gorgeous


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

tightness!!!!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Looking good... I think I've settled on these...


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

awesome setup!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

@JHolmes: Never settle for less! 

Thank you guys for your positive feedback, keep them coming!! A girl can never get enough compliments!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm usually not a dark wheel fan but that looks great, nicely done


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> @JHolmes: Never settle for less!
> 
> Thank you guys for your positive feedback, keep them coming!! A girl can never get enough compliments!


Well I'll keep it goin. It is dead sexy. More pics Pleeeeze!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice! No more tiny wheels!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Now if you were smart this weekend you'll try and get some hdr pics and submit them to euro tuner for a feature page


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Sister - two questions:

What happened to the Audi wheels?

255's ? 


YOU are going to make a great wife for somebody!!


----------



## kirbz09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy crap Brembos and BBS!! Nicely done sir. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> I'm usually not a dark wheel fan but that looks great, nicely done


+1 Looks amazing! Excellent taste!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> What happened to the Audi wheels?


I have them too.



CC Rider said:


> Well I'll keep it goin. It is dead sexy. More pics Pleeeeze!!


More to come over the weekend.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

damn your CC looks awesome with those wheels.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

oh wow! pictures of the whole car please?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> oh wow! pictures of the whole car please?


x2! Looks great. Gotta love BBS wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> More to come over the weekend.


Great! I'd be remiss if I didn't chastise you because you never posted the Stage 3 build pics... Like you promised...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Great! I'd be remiss if I didn't chastise you because you never posted the Stage 3 build pics... Like you promised...


She's never posted pics of almost any of her stuff. It's always shots directed towards a specific mod and not overall flow. The best ones we got were the kw v3 ones. I"m still waiting for pictures of herself.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> She's never posted pics of almost any of her stuff. It's always shots directed towards a specific mod and not overall flow. The best ones we got were the kw v3 ones. I"m still waiting for pictures of herself.


Indeed! Other than the Wheels, BBK, and Coil-overs... (which are awesome btw) I'm beginning to doubt she has Stage 3 installed! 

Get ready to start seeing...

/PICS or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Indeed! Other than the Wheels, BBK, and Coil-overs... (which are awesome btw) I'm beginning to doubt she has Stage 3 installed!
> 
> Get ready to start seeing...
> 
> /PICS or it didn't happen!!!


I thought I posted pics of the stage 3. You can see the stage 3 in my intake install thread. I will post them this weekend.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

255 wide tire? Nice.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


>


Mind posting complete wheel specs? 19x? ETA/Spacers/Offset? 

Thanks!


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Omg... drool! 

255 tires? Does that change the speedometer? 

Gosh damn BBS and Brembo's so freaking clean!! 

More pics please!!


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice...car looks amazing


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

amazing!:beer:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Mind posting complete wheel specs? 19x? ETA/Spacers/Offset?
> 
> Thanks!


19X9.5 45et. Running 3mm. 

Thank you all for your kind words. eace:
Taking off for Sonoma now. Will be taking lots of photos on Saturday!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Omg... drool!
> 
> 255 tires? Does that change the speedometer?
> 
> ...


My speedometer is normal. The car has enough clearance to run wider tires.


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

meccausa said:


> Gosh damn BBS and Brembo's so freaking clean!!


 True story. :thumbup:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Found 1 pic of my car at the audizine 10. http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/denisssilva/5747944642/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CC U L8TR said:


> Found 1 pic of my car at the audizine 10. http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/denisssilva/5747944642/


Is your front grille plasti-dipped or vinyled?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

other than being too high to run 255 series tires lol...i really like it. ididnt know they had the CH-R's in 5x112 yet...then again i havent looked to hard either lol

nice and clean. good job! a :beer: for a chick with great taste


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup: Anymore pics?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Hopefully i will have some more pics by Friday.


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks great. I would like to see more pictures as well.


----------

